# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  im pink?

## supe3

I just noticed that my user name is pink and it says "female member" under my name. I didn't ask for that. I am not female. I believe my wife asked for her name to be pink. She is "Ms supe". If you could change me back that would be great. Thanks

----------


## JohnnyVegas

You should stay pink. More people will answer your posts and everyone will be really polite.  :Smilie:

----------


## supe3

Your probably right bro but I kinda feel like Im trotting around in my wife's panties

----------


## SlimmerMe

LOL! now this is funny...... I remember you wanted access so I suppose you got it! I have tears rolling down my cheeks...
THIS IS A FIRST!!!

----------


## Ladyblahblah

Lol! I'm sorry but this is hilarious! Hey, I had to wait almost three months to gain access to the female forum so I think they should keep you pink for at least that long. I kid, I kid.  :Smilie:  You're a trooper, Supe3.

----------


## supe3

I been getting these f-ed up images of buffalo bill from silence of the lambs dancing around in front of mirror with his package tucked between his legs. Who'ed have thought a little thing like seeing my name in pink would make me feel like such a creep?

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> I been getting these f-ed up images of buffalo bill from silence of the lambs dancing around in front of mirror with his package tucked between his legs. Who'ed have thought a little thing like seeing my name in pink would make me feel like such a creep?


"It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again."

Lol! It's not *that* bad....that is a pretty funny way of looking at it though.

----------


## Little mama

> Lol! I'm sorry but this is hilarious! Hey, I had to wait almost three months to gain access to the female forum so I think they should keep you pink for at least that long. I kid, I kid.  You're a trooper, Supe3.


3months? why is this?

----------


## Ladyblahblah

They were updating the site. Shouldn't be much longer before you're granted access. Btw, welcome Little Mama!

----------


## SlimmerMe

I just cannot stop laughing... I am sorry! this has tickled me pink!

have you PM'd admin?

----------


## auslifta

Nice avvy supe3, when did you meet superman babe?

----------


## supe3

> I just cannot stop laughing... I am sorry! this has tickled me pink!
> 
> have you PM'd admin?


No I didn't. I didn't think of it. Thanks.

----------


## PT

unless you perfer to remain pink i will let admin know so he can change you up

----------


## SlimJoe

Suits u lol

----------

